# Mandrel Bending of SS SHS



## Sully (17/1/14)

Folks, I'm looking for someone in Brisbane vicinity to roll 25mm SHS into 2x 540mm dia hoops for a pot stand. Being SHS I know it will crease and not really phased by that. Does anyone have contacts who accept Beer Currency for after hours or weekend jobs? I can supply materials if required. I've been in touch with a couple of places but the price is a bit more than I was expecting (but fair since they have a business to run). Be greatly appreciated. Cheers Sully.


----------



## law-of-ohms (17/1/14)

why 4 u need round?


----------



## Sully (17/1/14)

It's literally an OCD thing, shit has to look a certain way once I picture the way I want it to look... All about the fine details....

Yes the wife gets pissed off with me for it too...

:-D


----------



## law-of-ohms (17/1/14)

good luck getting some to roll stainless SHS, 

also, can you do the welding?


----------



## Sully (17/1/14)

Bolt together at this stage... 

The couple of places I spoke to can roll it but I wasn't expecting the price, so hence asking if anyone can or knows anyone who can...


----------



## law-of-ohms (17/1/14)

what was quoted $?


----------



## Sully (17/1/14)

One was $300 for the 2 & I supply material... The other hasn't got back to me with price, but because I only need small item in the scale of things I'm not a priority unless pay big $$. A couple of mates who build motorcycle powered race buggies have a contact with a mob that do cnc mandrel bending reasonably priced but not tooled to do shs...


----------



## law-of-ohms (17/1/14)

let me know when your wallet gets the better over your OCD, happy to draw something up for you in CAD


----------



## Sully (17/1/14)

I wont break that easy  I have access to CAD, well Revit, I'm a building designer, hence OCD about way things look once I picture it. Cheers for the offer anyhow... 

Considering I could pick up the material reasonably priced and only need a couple of meters, I would not have thought the bending part would be so expensive.


----------



## kezza (17/1/14)

how thick it the tube?


----------



## Maheel (17/1/14)

i might be able to help... but cannot really check until TUE next week or later when back at work

but i will need to check the dies on the benders as there is likely only "tube" dies
it might be possible to lathe up some "square" dies and run it with them ? (i can lathe up some as well if it will work)
I have access to a few diff sort of "benders"

i have seen some blue SHS run through a roller bender (more for flt steel) that i recently threw out the steel at wrok
but it was no where near a circular bend and it kind of knurled it (due to a roller on it is knurled for grip ) but and may not look good on SS

i am not 100% sure on how to go about a hoop either as the ends are the challenge i reckon
getting them nice and square and aligned would be fun.....

send me a PM next week to remind me if you dont get any more help from others (or i might forget i posted....)

i had a look a utube these may be of interest for ideas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjRlA4HxuyQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcTIDlDevog


----------



## booargy (17/1/14)

you may be better off cutting out 2 big washers out of plate. then get some rings rolled out of flat bar for the inner and outer then weld the thing up. it will look better and be easier to get built.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (17/1/14)

booargy said:


> you may be better off cutting out 2 big washers out of plate. then get some rings rolled out of flat bar for the inner and outer then weld the thing up. it will look better and be easier to get built.


No way! When you go down this track you will be paying for all the steel. Not just the profile, but the inside of the ring aswell. Plus with the flat bar the stand will have to be fabricated aswell which will add to the cost aswell.


----------



## real_beer (17/1/14)

Sully said:


> Folks, I'm looking for someone in Brisbane vicinity to roll 25mm SHS into 2x 540mm dia hoops for a pot stand. Being SHS I know it will crease and not really phased by that. Does anyone have contacts who accept Beer Currency for after hours or weekend jobs? I can supply materials if required. I've been in touch with a couple of places but the price is a bit more than I was expecting (but fair since they have a business to run). Be greatly appreciated. Cheers Sully.


Hi Sully, I called into a small SS fabrication place in Bunbury over here in WA and had two pieces of 10mm SS Solid Square bar formed into 300mm diameter rings for my malt pipe filter plates. It cost me $75 for them both including the material. They formed the dia to size and overlapped the ends so I could cut them to fit if I needed too. In WA there are some great scrap metal yards that get all sorts of great SS stuff from the engineering companies that cater to the mining industry. If you let them know your a home brew nut they often go out of they're way to give you great deals. Brisbane might be the same now that your all hell bent on fracting the crap out of Queensland. I got about 3 metres of 25mm x 10mm 316 SS bar off one of them for $5 just before Xmas, a real bargain. You might have call in a few times to get what you want but it usually turns up sooner or later, and you get to hoard invest in many other great bargains along the way.


----------



## Sully (18/1/14)

Kezza if I supplied the material the engineering mob said the thicker the better. I will have to see what's available. 

Maheel that would be awesome. Look forward to hearing. 

I should clarify I don't need a full 360deg loop, 270deg will be sufficient.

real_beer thanks for the tip, will keep an eye out.

Cheers


----------

